# عاجل.....فضلا عقد إدارة مشاريع بالعربي



## مهندسو المشاريع (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الإخوه الكرام

أمل ممن لدية نسخة عربية لعقد إدارة مشروع وصيغة الإتفاقية مع أو بدون الإشراف الميداني مساعدتي في الحصول عليها....وله منّا الدعاء.

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## nagopc (1 يناير 2007)

مش فاهم عاوز عقد استشاري و لا عقد ايه


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (3 يناير 2007)

العضو shaher_999
ثلاث مشاركات منك غير مفهومة - البرد عامل عمايله معاك

العضو nagopc
المطلوب هو عقد إدارة مشروع PM يعني المشرف على مراحل العمل وإختيار الإستشارين والمقاولين ويعتبر عقد إستشارات هندسية وقد يتضمن أحيانا الإشراف الميداني معاه وأحيانا خدمة إدارة المشروع فقط


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (4 يناير 2007)

*أبشر ولا تحزن*

مهندسالمشاريع اتقدم بالأعتزار لك عن أصدقائنا فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

أما بخصوص موضوعك إذا كنت فى مصر إذهب إلى مكتبة الاسكندرية ستجد فيها ماتريد وأكثر أنا عضو فى مكتبة الاسكندرية وانا متأكد انك ستجد ما تريد وإذا كنت خارج مصر إدخل على موقع المكتبة وإبحث من خلالة عن موضوعك .. الله يوفقق فيما توريد

مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )


----------



## nagopc (28 يناير 2007)

*ارجو ان اكون مفيد*

4 عقود ممكن تجكع منهم عقد واحد

معماري هشام سمير


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (29 يناير 2007)

معماري: هشام سمير

لك مني خالص :55: 

وأشكرك جزيل الشكر

تحياتي

مهندس المشاريع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 يناير 2007)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل هشام

جعله الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير


----------



## م/أسامة (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكورا اخوي هشام


----------



## agaa (11 يونيو 2007)

الشكر لكاتب الموضوع ومقدم النماذج الا nagopc

تحياتي


----------



## A2Z (14 يونيو 2007)

الشكر لكاتب الموضوع ومقدم النماذج 

محبكم في الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكل المساهمين


----------



## moammeed (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا ايضا اريد ذلك*

انا ايضا اريد صيغة تلك العقود


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ع المجهود الكبير


----------



## samipro (21 ديسمبر 2008)

Many Thanks BROTHERS


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (22 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل جميل لكنه يختلف حسب قانون (الاسناد)كل بلد اى لكل بلد كود معين ومحدد بمواد تختلف عن البلاد الخرى وان كانت جميعها شامله لكل القوانين
لذا كنت اود معرفة القوانين الخاصه بالبناء فى كل الدول العربيه دون تحديد حتى يسهل للانسان مراجعتها لانها الشق العملى للاداره او الشق الاجتماعى لها


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الأعزاء حتي الأن لم يظهر عقد عربي قوي يضاهي عقود الفيديك ، خاصة عقود المقاولات ..لذا فمعظم العقود القوية تكون مشمولة أو مستوحاه من الفيديك ...وارجو من الاخوة مراجعة النسخة العربية الخاصة بوزارة الاشغال الاردنية والمستوحاة من الفيديك حتي تعم الاستفادة والموجود في مشاركة لي علي المنتدي ...وشكرا


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا على نماذج العقود


----------



## mohtaseb (23 مايو 2009)

تسلم يا امير..............................ز


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

مع الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lumsat (19 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر لك أخي على هذه العقود


----------

